# Hotter than Hell 100



## mjduct

anybody here done this one/ planning on doing it this year?

Hotter'N Hell Hundred

I wanted to do it when I turned 30 but a bunch of home improvements sidetracked my training. All my riding partners have already done it and sworn they will never do it again. If there is a group doing it this year maybe I might be tempted to train up for it this summer.


----------



## JustTooBig

I did it a couple times years ago, and I'm sure there are many on the RBR forums who have also.

HTHH is as much about just dealing with the conditions as it is about riding the bike. The heat, poor road surfaces, wind, etc., all have to be coped with.

Most people I know who have ridden it were like me -- they just wanted to scratch it off the list and say, "yeah, I did that one".


----------



## MerlinAma

JustTooBig said:


> ............
> HTHH is as much about just dealing with the conditions as it is about riding the bike. The heat, poor road surfaces, wind, etc., all have to be coped with.
> 
> Most people I know who have ridden it were like me -- they just wanted to scratch it off the list and say, "yeah, I did that one".


That's me. I rode it back in the late '80's when the start finish was at the stadium and we at least finished with the wind. They've long since changed the route so you likely have a headwind at the end.
I can ride in the heat and wind at home. No need to go to a lot of trouble to do that anywhere else.
I will say the folks in WF were always super friendly and made cyclists feel welcome. I enjoyed the expo (or whatever they called it) on the day before and always picked up a few bargains.
Some of my friends still go and have fun riding the metric century together. You still get the flavor of the event without cooking yourself.


----------



## blueapplepaste

I've done it every year but once since '05. The heat sucks but if you've been training in some heat it's not so bad. Roads can suck - a few years ago they put new chipseal on a lot of the course and it was miserable. 

But it's a relatively flat course so only wind is the big thing to deal with. It's run VERY well and is a lot of fun. Even if you only do it once its worth doing IMO.


----------



## asleep at the keel

I did the HHH in 2012. Probably wont do it again. It's fun to say you have ridden with 14000 other riders but the course is really unattractive and the wind last year was horrible, especially the last 20.


----------



## Griffm3

I did it last year and am planning to do it again this year. I echo the sentiments from above that the roads and wind were terrible last year, the last 20 miles into the wind were brutal.

I love in Houston and have family that lives in WF so I pretty much do it every year, but I agree that it is good to do it once to say you did it, but unless you live close by I would not do it again.


----------



## Oxtox

BTDT. 

townsfolk were superb...we dumbly just drove there and just expected to find lodging. uh, no, missed getting available space by only 6 months or so.

we ran into a guy who knew a guy whose parents would let some people have floor space for the evening...baddabing! the nice lady of the house even fixed us some breakfast at zero-dark-thirty.

excellent sag and support services...goodie stop every 10 miles...I liked the horse troughs filled with ice water and little towels to put around your neck.

heard the medical support was good...even tho there was a fatality the year I did it. typical out-of-shape older guy with no base miles trying to log a century...durr, Darwin effect.

wind was whipping, but was in large pacelines for 95% of the ride.

bestest was the pvc pipe 'jungle gym' after the finish line that was hooked to a firetruck...you could go inside it and get sprayed down. temp was 104F when we rolled in, felt really good.


----------



## skinewmexico

I never remember to get lodging in time. I'm going to do the Enchanted Circle Century in Red River, NM instead.


----------



## Floppybike

I lived in Wichita falls, TX---location of hotter n hell----it's straight desert and tumbleweed. Make sure you hydrate yourself----you can check out this site for the best you can bring to get you through Hell www.tourcycling.com


----------



## Fai Mao

I rode it every year from 1978 (first year?) until 1990 when I moved to Hong Kong. At the time I lived in Denton so we would just drive up early in the morning

One of the most memorial moments for me was seeing some guy on one of the old screwed and glued Vitus or Alan frames. The head tube had separated from the top and down tube. (He hadn't crashed until the tubes separated) I felt bad for him but it stopped me from wanting one of those frames.

The health and sag are first rate. They instituted a time check at one point, maybe they still do to remove struggling riders from the course before they died.

The first bike I completed the HTH on was a vintage 1968 Dawes Galaxy with an 18 speed 3X6 setup of a Cyclo Tourist crank and Huret Duopar derailleurs. The bike had 32mm wide cotton cord tubulars. I took the fenders and racks off to lighten it up a bit for the ride. It had three bottle mounts and I carried two other water bottles in a jersey pocket. I wish I still had that bike!


----------



## pedalruns

I've done it many times living in Dallas... It has always amazed me how such a windswept, hot and barren landscape draws thousands of riders each year.. 

They do a great job of promotion and organization so now some years later it is still going strong. And they even listen to the riders and they are changing the route back after last years mistake. 

Hydrate, hydrate, hydrate... If you are trained you can do a fast century even with heat and wind. It is cool to see that many riders in one place of all shapes and sizes and a great expo, but Friday before the ride it is too crowded to really see everything. Plan to shop/look on Thursday or early Friday and watch the crits on Friday evening before getting a good nights rest. You can find lodging with local residents, camp, YMCA or pay for a hotel but they do jack up the prices.


----------



## Fai Mao

pedalruns said:


> Hydrate, hydrate, hydrate... .


Did you ride one of the years that high school cheerleaders in the town of Burke-Burnett were doing the "Hydrate-Hydrate-Hydrate- Now" cheer and the fire department there had the water cannon setup to mist about 1/2 a city block?


----------



## ulu

I'm also thinking of entering. I moved to Ft Worth fm San Diego about a month ago, and I ride 25-30 miles 3 times per week. I'm wondering also if I am ready for it. Rest stops are every 10 miles, so is it really that hard?


----------



## skinewmexico

ulu said:


> I'm also thinking of entering. I moved to Ft Worth fm San Diego about a month ago, and I ride 25-30 miles 3 times per week. I'm wondering also if I am ready for it. Rest stops are every 10 miles, so is it really that hard?


Try 60 one day this weekend. If you can do that, it's a maybe.


----------



## Fai Mao

ulu said:


> I'm also thinking of entering. I moved to Ft Worth fm San Diego about a month ago, and I ride 25-30 miles 3 times per week. I'm wondering also if I am ready for it. Rest stops are every 10 miles, so is it really that hard?


They do have rest stops every 10 miles and neutral sag. The ride organization is first rate, possibly the best for any ride of this type I've ever seen

The issue is the wind. It used to be that coaches would say that riding against the wind is the same as riding up a hill but I disagree. I grew up in that area and could ride against the wind but have never been a good climber Especially in a very hot - dry climate the wind is a total beast and the wind on that ride can be brutal. You don't even sweat when it that hot and dry and the wind does not cool you down. Also the temperatures are different from other places in the US that don't have that Continental weather pattern rather than the maritime pattern in California. While the high may be 105 and you say "Gee I am used to riding in 98 in California so what's the big deal?" you need to remember it will hit 100 degrees by 9:30 in the morning so it is hotter for a much longer part of the day. People die on this ride. because they don't realize how hot they are. 

Be careful

Some perhaps overly simplistic advice for the HTH100:

1. If you do the ride then take it as an adventure, pace yourself. The object is to finish not set a speed record. If your normal average speed is 17 - 20 mph then plan on riding 13-15 MPH and enjoying the ride. If you know how to look at it,the prairie is really pretty if not so obviously pretty as mountains or coastlines so enjoy the view. I never understood line from the song America the Beautiful about "amber waves of grain" until I saw the huge fields of wheat and millet that grow on the great plains. You can also contemplate what this area would have looked like before so many people moved there (This is sarcasm as the area is really empty) 

2. Wear a lightweight *long sleeve * jersey or one of those long sleeve very light wool t-shirts. A cycling cap under the helmet acts a sweat band and keeps your head from getting sunburned. You'll be out in the sun for hours. Even SPF 80 sunscreen doesn't work as well as a light long sleeve shirt and a cap

3. Most bikes have 2 water-bottle cages. I'd look into getting one of the mounts that Ti-athletes use that mount two behind the saddle so I could carry 4 bottles. *Two of them should be full of water not recovery drink because you can use the water to keep your jersey wet and thus cooler. Soaking the front of your jersey is a great way to cool down.*

4. I found that a set of aero clip-on bars really helped on the first half of the course which is against the wind and a constant - almost imperceptible - climb up the cap-rock. 

5. Use pedals and shoes you can walk in. If you get a cramp in a leg you may need to walk about a bit to work it out


----------



## King Arthur

Had a great time the last few years there, but not in the schedule this year.


----------



## pedalruns

ulu said:


> I'm also thinking of entering. I moved to Ft Worth fm San Diego about a month ago, and I ride 25-30 miles 3 times per week. I'm wondering also if I am ready for it. Rest stops are every 10 miles, so is it really that hard?


Do some of the other rally's coming up, nearly one every weekend.. The Goatneck is in a couple of weeks and is a great rally.. The longest distance is 70 with lots of hills. This rally will have a big turn out with at least a couple of thousand so you will get the feel of riding with others.. See how you feel, how you do. 

The good thing about the HH is too there is lots of support and if your not at hells gate at the cut off they will stop you... This is good so people don't get in over their heads.. And you for sure could do any of the shorter distances at the HH.


----------



## ms6073

Fai Mao said:


> You don't even sweat when it that hot and dry and the wind does not cool you down.
> 
> *Two of them should be full of water not recovery drink because you can use the water to keep your jersey wet and thus cooler. Soaking the front of your jersey is a great way to cool down.*


While this will vary from rider to rider, I think this would be a detriment for many as unlike the desert climate with relatively low humidity, this area of Texas suffers very high humidity which when coupled with the hot, blast-furnace like winds, typically do not allow for adequate evaporation. In such cases, depending on the composition of the cycling garment, water soaked jersey and bibs may actually increase heat retention which possibly could aid in accelerating the onset of heat exhaustion/stroke. 

That said, the wife and I have ridden the HHH and I have raced the USCF events numerous times over the past 20-years but our last was several years back when a cold-front blew in the night before and heavy rains cooled things off to the point we actually were considering arm warmers for the for the morning depart. With the cooler temps and light winds, we easily managed a 5-hour century that year and with temps just hitting the 75-degrees mark, it made it pretty easy to mark the HHH off the bucket list.


----------



## blueapplepaste

ulu said:


> I'm also thinking of entering. I moved to Ft Worth fm San Diego about a month ago, and I ride 25-30 miles 3 times per week. I'm wondering also if I am ready for it. Rest stops are every 10 miles, so is it really that hard?


Probably. You still have a month of training to get a little more fitness. 

As others have said. I'd add a 100k ride or two and see how you do. Not sure what time of day you're riding, but starting your ride later in the mornings when it's starting to warm up can hel get your body used to riding in the heat. 

The goatneck next weekend would be a great test ride. If you can do the 70 mile goatneck, you can do the HHH. It's windy, but flat. Whereas the goatneck is hilly and windy.


----------



## skinewmexico

Where is the Goatneck?


----------



## blueapplepaste

It's in cleburne, a little south of the metroplex. 

I like the goatneck a lot. It and the peach pedal are my two absolutely must do at any cost rides each year.


----------



## Lonestar Light

Bump to see if anyone else will be riding this year. This will be my first century so I am pretty excited about it. I don't care how hot it gets as long as the wind isn't too bad.


----------



## Fai Mao

Lonestar Light said:


> Bump to see if anyone else will be riding this year. This will be my first century so I am pretty excited about it. I don't care how hot it gets as long as the wind isn't too bad.


Pardon the vile pun.

You picked a Hell of a first century ride. That is a tough one! It is so dry as well as hot that you don't realize how hot you are because you don't realize how much you are sweating so you should care how how hot it gets. 

Just stay hydrated, wear a light color long sleeve jersey or shirt to keep the sun off your arms and use a lot of sunscreen in other places and enjoy. Lots of good tips in this thread for dealing with this ride so read the whole thread


----------



## Fai Mao

ms6073 said:


> While this will vary from rider to rider, I think this would be a detriment for many as unlike the desert climate with relatively low humidity, this area of Texas suffers very high humidity which when coupled with the hot, blast-furnace like winds, typically do not allow for adequate evaporation. In such cases, depending on the composition of the cycling garment, water soaked jersey and bibs may actually increase heat retention which possibly could aid in accelerating the onset of heat exhaustion/stroke.
> 
> That said, the wife and I have ridden the HHH and I have raced the USCF events numerous times over the past 20-years but our last was several years back when a cold-front blew in the night before and heavy rains cooled things off to the point we actually were considering arm warmers for the for the morning depart. With the cooler temps and light winds, we easily managed a 5-hour century that year and with temps just hitting the 75-degrees mark, it made it pretty easy to mark the HHH off the bucket list.


At that time of year in that area the humidity can be below 20%. It is very dry.


----------



## russm

I'll be there with ya for my first. Excited and ready to go.


----------



## Lonestar Light

I am pretty pumped about it as well. I live down in Tx and train here so hopefully heat isn't too hard on me. I am a little nervous about it though for sure but hoping all the solo training that I have done will pay off when I can draft with some buddies and share some of the workload. 

I will hope for the best, follow the advice posted on this board and be ready for a cold beer afterwards!


----------



## ScottsSupersix

I live in Dallas, found a house to stay at, so I am going for my first HHH100 also. I rode the Goatneck 70 for the first time this year, but it was a cool day, not that difficult. The key is to ride at your own pace and whatever you do, don't jump into groups that act like they are going for a course record. From what I have heard, you need to have a little in reserve from mile 80-100 to deal with those winds. This will be my first 100, so I am really looking forward to it. Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## bikepro

The humidity during the HHH is low. If you are accustomed to riding in the heat but with higher humidity, the dry heat can be tricky. The good news is your sweat evaporates quickly and you may even feel more comfortable without the sweat in your eyes etc. The bad news, you are loosing water very quick and can easily dehydrate before you realize it. You need to drink continuously. This is a good place for a CamelBak. The Camelbak was invented at the HHH in the mid 80's. The next thing to remember is your body will use a major portion of your energy to manage your core temperature in the high heat. You need to eat a lot the day before, and eat continuously as you ride. Start shortly after you start riding. If you know you maximum heart rate, try to ride at a pace where your heart rate is 70-80% of your maximum heart rate. One last reminder. Be sure you are fully hydrated before your start. Start drinking the night before. Also, you should avoid energy drinks such as Gatorade. Instead, drink water with an electrolyte such as NUNN or Endurolytes.


----------



## kris7047th

Would LOVE to send some cooler temps your way. Michigan has been unusually cold for August up north of me was 44 degrees this am. My area is 54 degrees and the tomatoes for many really suck this year with too much rain and cold evening temps = no flavor.


----------



## blueapplepaste

The HHH was my first century, so those who are doing it a theirs don't worry. If you've been training and ride smart you'll do just fine. 

And it's a week out, but looking like temps will be relatively mild in the 90s. So a piece of cake. 

Ill also echo the other poster who suggested a camelbak. This is the only ride I do with a camelbak. I can easily go through 2 water bottles between rest stops. A couple of times I even ran out of water in my camelbak. Luckily it was only a mile or so to next rest stop. Plus the camelbak does a better job keeping the water from getting disgustingly hot. 

Nothing beats several years ago when they shut down hells gate a couple hrs early bc of the heat. I think it was up in the 110s out on the course on the asphalt. That was the worst ride of my life.


----------

